# Errore in fstab e filesystem readonly, che fare? [RISOLTO]

## canduc17

Ciao.

Installato gentoo 2005.1 sul mio Acer Aspire e non mi monta la / all'avvio, perchè ho sbagliato ad editare fstab:

Dove risiede / (/dev/hda3) ho messo che è un filesystem ext3, mentre in realtà e reiser.

Mi chiede allora la password di root per risolvere il problema, la digito e uso nano per modificare fstab, ma quando cerco di salvare mi dice che il filesystem è in read-only.

Come fare per poter modificare fstab?

----------

## edux

Vai dal livecd!

----------

## canduc17

Perfetto!

Andando dal livecd mi funziona, ora il sistema parte.

Ma, a parte che nel boot appare un messaggio che forse /dev/hda3 è in readonly (cosa che non è vera, perchè riesco a modificare i file), ho dei problemi con la partizione di boot!

Sembra che non esista più /boot/grub/grub.conf! Anzi tutta la directory /boot è vuota!

Prima di risolvere il problema avevo tentato questa istruzione:

```
e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda1
```

 perchè la consigliava il sistema. E dopo aver risposto sì a tutte le domande, mi aveva detto che aveva modificato il file system.

C'è un modo per tornare indietro???

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Probabilmente la directory boot è vuota perche non hai montato la partizione di boot.

----------

## canduc17

Hai ragione.

E per farla montare automaticamente ad ogni avvio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> E per farla montare automaticamente ad ogni avvio?

 

basta inserire la riga in fstab

----------

## Scen

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

[...]

/dev/md0                /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

[...]

```

togli l'opzione "noauto".

----------

## canduc17

Ok, ora in fstab la mia riga di boot è:

```
/dev/hda1   /boot   /ext3   defaults,noatime   1 2
```

Grazie ragazzi, puntuali come sempre.

Uscirò anch'io da questa "noobbaggine", prima o poi...ciao!

----------

